# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Guzki na tarczycy u 90 latki

## Leksi

Moja babcia w lipcu skończy 90 lat nagle zaczęła źle oddychać ... okazało się że ma guzy które uciskają jej tchawicę  lekarka powiedziała że da się coś z "tym zrobić" bo takie guzy usuwa się chirurgicznie ale choroby i wiek Babci na to nie pozwala i w jej przypadku nic nie można zrobić ! 

Babcia się dusi !!! ma tylko zalecenie do biopsji  :Frown:  
Może da się te płynne zwyrodnienia ściągnąć (płyn) ?

Wynik po wizycie

----------

